# Your Top 5 Favorite Furry Video Game Character



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

As the title says, I wanna here your 5 favorite furry characters that you have played or encountered while playing a video game. It can be ANY type of furry even feral. 

Here's my list:

1. Amaterasu (Okami)
2. Red13 / Nanaki (Final Fantasy 7)
3. Link - Wolf form (Twilight Princess)
4. Star Fox (Star Fox)
5. Tails (Sonic series)

Lets hear your list! <(^_^)>

*AS OF POST 35 HERE IS THE TOP 3 FURRY VIDEO GAME CHARACTERS BASED ON THE NUMBER OF VOTES*​ 

*1ST PLACE IS TIED WITH 5 VOTES EACH: AMATERASU AND TAILS*​ 
http://images.wikia.com/okami/images/5/5e/Amaterasu_image.jpg
http://gamernode.com/upload/manager///Feature%20Images/Top%20Ten%20Sidekicks/tails1286778406.jpg​ 

*2ND PLACE GOES TO SPYRO WITH 4 VOTES*​ 
http://www.marcofolio.net/images/stories/art/inspiration/game_heroes/spyro.png​ 

*3RD PLACE IS TIED WITH 3 VOTES EACH: STAR FOX AND CRASH BANDICOOT*​ 
http://ui14.gamespot.com/1005/foxbrawl_2.jpg
http://www.neillcameron.com/images/illustration/crashbandicoot2.jpg​ 
_____________________​ 
How come the upload image button doesn't work for me? :-(​


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

The Fox TF2 Scout. I don't even play TF2. :Vc


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyro! Old school that is. Not too keen on the 'Making Spryo a fighting only game' dealie-o


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, do you mean animal characters too?

Because last time I checked, just because a character is an animal doesn't mean it's a furry. :T

*insert obligatory "furries think everything is furry" rage here*

If we're talking about animals too, like is implied by the OP, let me work on a list.

1) Bayonetta's Parrot Demon
2) Ratchet
3) Every Pokemon :>
4) Angry Birds
5) Sveta (Golden Sun)


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

What's TF2?

But looking at Gibby's ava reminded me of Star Fox. How could I forget, he would be # 4 on my list thus removing Tails from the top 5.

Spyro is cool. His last game was so terrible though.


----------



## cad (Feb 23, 2011)

Yoshi.

That is all.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm sorry, do you mean animal characters too?
> 
> Because last time I checked, just because a character is an animal doesn't mean it's a furry. :T
> 
> ...



Isn't a furry an animal with human characteristics? If so then everyone I mentioned is a furry I believe.

Clothing isn't a must I believe.


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 23, 2011)

In no particular order:

I) Spyro
II) Crash Bandicoot
III) Gex
IV) Daxter
V) Tauren from World of Warcraft (no particular character in mind)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Yoshi.


 
If Yoshi counts I'm saying Birdo...
Link when he turned into a bunny (because it made me lol)
I don't play many games with "furries" in them... >_>


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

i object to calling wolf link furry :v

amaterasu
sly cooper
jon talbain
kazooie
the werewolf from castlevania


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Isn't a furry an animal with human characteristics? If so then everyone I mentioned is a furry I believe.


I'm pretty sure it's as follows:

Anthro covers every possible thing you could turn into a humanoid.

If you are drawing ANY representation of an animal given human traits, it's Furry.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Isn't a furry an animal with human characteristics? If so then everyone I mentioned is a furry I believe.
> 
> Clothing isn't a must I believe.


 
No.

You probably think the egyptians were furries, huh?


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No.
> 
> You probably think the egyptians were furries, huh?


 I'm not sure I'm understanding your logic I'm afraid. Egyptians are human, what part of them could be mistaken as a furry? If they were half camel then your argument would be valid.

TY Gap for explaining to me how you define furry and anthro.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 23, 2011)

The Fenrirsulfr Summon from Ogre Tactics: Knight of Lodis

Ammy because everyone else likes her

and probably others but I'm too out of it to think.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

- Old Spyro
- Old Crash Bandicoot
- Gex
- idk any other


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2011)

- Ridley, from Metroid
- Bowser, from Mario
- Knuckles, from Sonic
- Fran, from FFXII
- Mewtwo, from Pokemon

I don't even know if some of those count for what OP means,
but there you go.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding your logic I'm afraid. Egyptians are human, what part of them could be mistaken as a furry? If they were half camel then your argument would be valid.


 
Oh, no reason.

Not that I think this, I can just see how some furs can easily get the mythology confused.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No.
> 
> You probably think the egyptians were furries, huh?



The way I see it, _we_ are the furries - the people who have interest in animals with human features or humans with animal features, and that's what we like. But if it falls into those two categories and _you_ don't like it, doesn't make it any less anthro.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The way I see it, _we_ are the furries - the people who have interest in animals with human features or humans with animal features, and that's what we like. But if it falls into those two categories and _you_ don't like it, doesn't make it any less anthro.


 
Oh, no doubt.

However.

Just because someone or something is affiliated with anthros, doesn't mean they are (or it is) a furry.

Hence, the Egyptians.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Just because someone or something is affiliated with anthros, doesn't mean they are (or it is) a furry.
> 
> Hence, the Egyptians.


 
Oh, well that is a little difficult to classify. However, I can imagine some people taking an interest in Anubis and Ra and whatnot, and those people happen to be furries.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty much any werewolf character from Capcom to Square Enix.
Werewolf: The Last Warrior I must give credit because he has morphing blade arms and can also use a gun.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't think there are all that many "furry" video game characters. Unless we're replacing the word "animal" with "furry".


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Don't think there are all that many "furry" video game characters. Unless we're replacing the word "animal" with "furry".



It depends on how you define "Furry" or "Anthro character" as it seems that many views it differently. Either way there is a good number of "Furry" characters even if you use the strict requirements.

I don't think anyone can deny that Rachet is a furry.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratchet (from ratchet and clank)
Amaterasu (from okami)
and a anthro/neko character from Star Ocean (xbox 360), but I can't recall the name.
If there's others, can't place at this moment.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I don't think anyone can deny that Rachet is a furry.


 
I'd have to say he's definitely an alien.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'd have to say he's definitely an alien.



I spoke too soon. >_<


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> It depends on how you define "Furry" or "Anthro character" as it seems that many views it differently. Either way there is a good number of "Furry" characters even if you use the strict requirements.
> 
> I don't think anyone can deny that Rachet is a furry.


 
Well Anthro characters aren't the same as furry either really. Furries take anthro-character and sexually charge them :v 

Like...All furries have anthro-characters, but not all anthro-characters are furries - Sorta.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 24, 2011)

1.) Tails (Sonic series)
2.) Falco (Starfox)
3.) Hobbes (Wing Commander 3)
4.) Slade (Shining Force 2)
5.) Jon Talbain (Darkstalkers)

Honorable mentions: Bubsy, Trevor McFur, Kendo Coyote, Battletoads

And special nod to Felicia and Taokaka who are both awesome but not quite what I'd consider "Furry"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 24, 2011)

In no particular order:

-Slade (Shinning Force 2)
-Wolf McDowell (Star Fox 64 AND ONLY THE STAR FOX 64 WOLF)
-Epsilon-Eagle (Alien Soldier)
-Scrooge McDuck (Ducktales 1 &2)
-King Dedede (p. much anything involving Kirby)

I'm sure there are better that I'm just forgetting about.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2011)

Fox McCloud, since he's so... dashing! Tails because he's so innocent and cute... Sonic too, when he's not trying to act 'hardcore'. Ranulf from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. He's got a friendly, mischievous personality... and good looks to boot. And Tenebrae from Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, since I love his sense of humor.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 24, 2011)

Lizardman (Soul Calibur Four version)
Krystal
Nagas in World Of Warcraft?
Argonians in general (Preferably Morrowind's version)
X-Veemon, since he IS really a giant lizard.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 24, 2011)

Goddamn it, I forgot about Kazooie


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2011)

Fox McCloud, Amaterasu, Sly Cooper, Conker and Tails


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, aside from what I previously mentioned in the thread, here's my 4 other favourites:

2. Tails
3. Shadow (used to be like the biggest Shadow fanboy ever before)
4. Spyro (that is, the PSX era one, not the dumbfuck he is now)
5. Crash Bandicoot (same deal as Spyro)


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

When I get home from work I'm gonna edit the OP to add a list of the 10 most popular characters. From what I see Tails and Star Fox is very popular.

I'm glad someone mentioned Wolf McDowell, I completely forgot about him and I think he deserves an honorable mention even if he didn't make it on my top 5.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

*Current Votes*

Amaterasu - 5
Red 13 - 1
Link - 2
Star Fox - 3
Falco - 1
Wolf McDowell - 1
Tails - 5
Sonic - 1
Shadow - 1
Spyro - 4
Bayonetta Parrot Demon - 1
Rachet - 2
Mewtwo - 2
Angry Birds - 1
Sveta - 1
Yoshi - 2
Crash Bandicoot - 3
Gex - 2
Daxter - 1
Tauren - 1
Sly Cooper - 2
Jon Talbain - 2
Kazooie - 1
Castlevania Werewolf - 1
Fenrirsulfr Summon - 1
Ridley - 1
Bowser - 2
Knuckles - 1
Fran - 1
Hobbes - 1
Slade - 2
Epsilon-Eagle - 1
Scrooge McDuck - 1
King Dedede - 1
Ranulf - 1
Tenebrae - 1
Lizardman - 1
Krystal - 1
Nagas - 1
Argonians - 1
X-Veemon - 1
Conker - 1

*The OP has been updated to show the top 3 most voted characters. I will also keep it updated at all times should the votes change or whatnot.*


----------



## Totemic (Feb 25, 2011)

1. Donkey Kong -  Donkey Kong Country series, Theres tons of anthro apes in it, i think that counts.
2. Daxter - Jak and Daxter series/Daxter game for Psp
3. Sly - From Sly Cooper
4. Gallon/Jon Talbain - Darkstalkers
5. Fox Mcloud - Starfox Series


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2011)

Totemic said:


> 1. Donkey Kong -  Donkey Kong Country series, Theres tons of anthro apes in it, i think that counts.


Preposterous.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Fox McCloud, since he's so... dashing! Tails because he's so innocent and cute... Sonic too, when he's not trying to act 'hardcore'. Ranulf from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. He's got a friendly, mischievous personality... and good looks to boot. And Tenebrae from Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, since I love his sense of humor.


 
Tenebrae was hilarious.


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2011)

1. Jack (Lugaru)
2. Garrus Vakarian (Mass Effect)
3. Sparkster (Rocket Knight)
4. Aero (Aero the Acrobat)
5. Axel Gear (Rocket Knight)


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty much all the star fox characters... OMG KRYSTAL! <3


----------



## Oovie (Feb 26, 2011)

Croc from the Sony PlayStation
Mewtwo from Pokemon
Diddy Kong from Donkey Kong
Kaepora Gaebora from Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask (The Owl)
Ridley from Metroid


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 28, 2011)

ima gonna count pokemon, cos some pokemon are anthropomorphic
 1) Dragonite
 2) the wolf from okami (ive never played okami, i just love how cool she looks)
 3) Gallade
 4) Shadow the hedgehog (yeah, i liked the shadow the hedgehog game)
 5) lion cub sora from kingdom hearts 2


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 2, 2011)

Son of a B, three outta the five I chosen were birds. Birds might indeed just kick that much ass.


----------



## yiffneko (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Amaterasu (okami / Okamiden )
2. Krystal ( Starfox adventures )
3. Renamon ( Digimon world 3 / Digimon world DS )
4. Shina ( Bloody roar series )
5. Felicia ( Dark Stalkers ) 

I like others but I cant remember all the games or characters one is the neko girl from brave story and the other is the pirate girl from Tail Concerto.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 3, 2011)

Tempo (32X Tempo)
Sonic (Sonic the Hedgehog Series)
Sparkster (Rocket Knight Adventures)
Jazz Jackrabbit (Jazz Jackrabbit)
Max (Sam & Max)


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

1) Fox?
2) Link-wolf form?
3)KH-Sora-Lion
That's all I got, don't play many game with furries


----------



## Jude (Mar 4, 2011)

Wait a minute... I thought
Anthro = non human thing with human characteristics
Furry = a fan of anthro animals.


----------



## choochoobracket (Mar 4, 2011)

Sly Cooper is one hundred percent a badass with extreme panache, also the one game I played (the first) was straightforward and excellent.
Freya from Final Fantasy IX; beautiful game, excellent race (character) design, tragic as _F*****_
That reptoid on the cover of my PS1 copy of "Fade to Black" that I used as jerk material when I was nine (please do not Google Image Search this or add it as a vote)
another vote for the sleek and amusing Gex, Dana Carvey notwithstanding
Ecco the Dolphin (is a furry because unlike a regular dolphin has stars on head, can breathe underwater indefinitely using ancient alien powers, deserves credit for being rad)

Why can't I think of more that I have really enjoyed, what is wrong with me


----------



## Milo (Mar 4, 2011)

fine, I'll be a furry here:

1. Wolf. he's.... cool, yea, I'll use THAT word and not the word I'm actually implying

2. fox because the same reason.

3. Rocko. he counts because he WAS in a video game :3

4. I guess bowser. that's right... I have a wide taste in furries, don't judge me D:<

5. Sonic I guess... I'm sorry :<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

Ratchet, Sly, Ratchet, Starfox, and Ratchet.


----------



## STB (Mar 5, 2011)

Uhh... Klonoa anyone? That game was fun.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 13, 2011)

1) Shadow the Hedgehog (SA2 BADASS)
2) Sly Cooper
3) Lisa Lamponelli (I couldn't resist)
4) Chuck Norris


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 13, 2011)

Just dropping to say the character is Fox McCloud, not Starfox. Unless you're talking about the whole team.

Well :V
1. Yoshi.
2. Yoshi.
3. Yoshi.
4. Yoshi.
5. Yoshi.

Although: 
1. Yoshi.
2. Bowser.
3/4. Fox McCloud/Falco Lombardi.
5. Swampert (My favorite Pokemon).


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's see...

1- Jazz JackRabbit
2- Earthworm Jim
3- Bowser (when he's a playable character)

Uh... no one else I guess. :/


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 15, 2011)

King from tekken.
Renamon from digimon
Daxter from daxter and jack and daxter.
Moogles from final fantasy
Those are the only ones I really find appealing.


----------



## Shual (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Tails
2. Starfox
3. Eevee
4. Ratchet
5. Spyro

Peace


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of great choices in this thread. Here's my picks:

1. Jazz Jackrabbit (Jazz Jackrabbit)
2. Sly Cooper (Sly series)
3. Amaterasu (Okami)
4. Flammie (Secret of Mana)
5. Falco Lombardi (Star Fox series)

Honorable mentions go to Kazooie, Tails, and Ardy Lightfoot. By the way, it's Wolf O'Donnell, not McDowell.


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> 1. Amaterasu (Okami)
> 2. Red13 / Nanaki (Final Fantasy 7)
> 3. Link - Wolf form (Twilight Princess)
> 4. *Star Fox *(Star Fox)
> 5. Tails (Sonic series)


 
I'm sorry, but it REALLY bugs me when people call him "Star Fox". His name is Fox McCloud for the billionth time.
/off topic


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

1)Bowser
2)The squirrels from Psychonauts that told Duncan to blow things up
3)Ratchet (ratchet and clank)
4)Yoshi
5)Blanca (Shadow Hearts 2, furry or not he has a great voice actor and dialogue)


----------



## MentulMaet (Mar 19, 2011)

Only Psy-Crow, I suppose.


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 19, 2011)

In no particular order:
*Sonic
*Spyro
*Earthworm Jim
*Maiq the Liar (Morrowind & Oblivion)
*Sly Cooper


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

1.tails (sonic the hedgehog)
2.ulf (grandia 3)
3.red XII (final fantasy 7)
4.that wolf Anubis looking character ( suikoden something...or was it tales of vespera)
5.....eather shadow the hedgehog (sonic adventure 2) or amateratsu (okami)


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't even think I have 5 favorites. I probably couldn't even order them if I did!
1. Some Pokemon
2. Some Pokemon
3. Some Pokemon
4. Some Pokemon
5. Some Pokemon
|D


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

My Top 5 is the following 
Jazz Jackrabbit
Sonic the Hedgehog 
Falco Lombardi
Wolf O'Donnell
Red XIII from FFVII


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 30, 2011)

Norixnata, (yozorocutu)
Shick


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 30, 2011)

oops shick is from  yemitana saga thats all i like


----------



## adinden01 (Mar 31, 2011)

My favorite character is Captain Price in Call of Duty. I don't know anyone.


----------



## djozone (Jun 7, 2011)

This isn't in any direct order and I know they specified only five but...I'll go ahead and post ten of them that have made an impact to myself:

1. Banjo & Kazooie (from the N64 B&K series)

2. Ratchet

3. Fox McCloud/Krystal Fox/Miyu Lynx

4. Daxter (from the Jak & Daxter series)

5. Blinx (from Blinx: The time sweeper/blinx 2: masters of time and space)






6. Sly Cooper

7. Captain Claw





8. Teemo (League of Legends)





9. Sonic/Tails(and practically any other sonic's game characters)

10. Wolf Link(does it really count?)


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

djozone said:


> This isn't in any direct order and I know they specified only five but...I'll go ahead and post ten of them that have made an impact to myself:


 
Don't necro dead threads, god damnit.


----------



## djozone (Jun 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Don't necro dead threads, god damnit.


 
So what's wrong with posting on a forum that hasn't been posted on for a while? Is it that bad that you have to curse in your comment about it? Oh, and BTW, you took your time to submit a comment quoting my comment so you really can't complain about hating people who necro threads when you yourself just helped necro the thread even more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

Sly squirrel


----------



## Mesu Gitsune (Jul 3, 2011)

1.Krystal (SF Assault) Liked her Assault outfit more.
2.Miyu (SF 2)
3.Wolf (SSBB) <<< Best use of Wolf in a Game
4.Falco (SSBB) <<< Same Reason as above
5.Fox (Star Fox 64)


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2011)

djozone said:


> So what's wrong with posting on a forum that hasn't been posted on for a while? Is it that bad that you have to curse in your comment about it? Oh, and BTW, you took your time to submit a comment quoting my comment so you really can't complain about hating people who necro threads when you yourself just helped necro the thread even more. :mrgreen:


 Necroing is against forum policy. This thread'll be locked soon.

Also It's pretty obvious that most people would put Krystal as their favorite Furry VG Character >.>


----------



## Takun (Jul 4, 2011)

It's on topic, and last post was ~a month ago.  I'm going to leave this, because I'd rather this just die then people make new ones.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 4, 2011)

djozone said:


> So what's wrong with posting on a forum that hasn't been posted on for a while?


 
It's against the rules.



> Is it that bad that you have to curse in your comment about it?



I'm sorry you took it so personally. I usually swear... but I didn't mean to offend you.



> Oh, and BTW, you took your time to submit a comment quoting my comment so you really can't complain about hating people who necro threads when you yourself just helped necro the thread even more.



So do you like not understand the concept of necroing or what?


----------



## lop909090 (Jul 20, 2012)

All i can say my favorite video game character out of them all is... Oswald the lucky rabbit

[video=youtube;RsO6zeVdzBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsO6zeVdzBY&amp;feature=g-upl[/video]
i made this video


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

That's...hard. But, I'll try.

1. Felicia - Irresistble... :L
2. Falco - reminds me of a tough Italian mobster with a change of hard, but retained his strict street smarts.
3. Kleers - Don't know if this counts. ANNOYING, but I'd never want a game without them. :3
4. Tails - Motherfucker was _broken_ in Adventure. Bye, Robotnik! And a flying fox? Pardon?
5. Krystal (Assault only) - Very graceful look to her. 2 barriers in multi. And I'm a sucker for British accents

EDIT: Oh. My. FUCK! I fell for the necro. *dies*


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd leave it open if the OP was still around/updating this, but yeah.. maybe make a new one of these, if anyone's interested.


----------

